# Removing sticker residue from carbon frame



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

I removed a few shop stickers from my new carbon frame and it left behind some sticky stuff.

Normally I'd use that stuff that gets rid of it, like goo-b-gone or whatever, but I'm thinking this might screw up the clear coat.

Any ideas of how to safely remove without harming the frame?


----------



## Raven1911 (Apr 28, 2002)

WD40 or Goo gone will not harm the finish. Just wipe on and get that sticky stuff off, wipe with a clean dry rag to get the residue off then I usually clean with Maguiars Cleaner/Wax to finish. Just did it on my bike this weekend with no problems.


----------



## Morris Buttermaker (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool deal, I'll give it a shot this eve.

Thanks


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Are you talking about the stickers the LBS puts on the frame that say...

Joe's Bike Shop
123 Anywhere lane

I told my LBS that if they put that sticker on my new bike, they could forget about me buying it.
Take the bike back to them and have them remove the residue.


----------



## dave2pvd (Oct 15, 2007)

Just use Goof-off like everyone else.

Your carbon frame has the same clear-coat as someone else's aluminum frame.


----------



## |3iker (Jan 12, 2010)

I use one of those Turtle Wax bug removal stuff that I normally use for car. Works great.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

dave2pvd said:


> Just use Goof-off like everyone else.
> 
> Your carbon frame has the same clear-coat as someone else's aluminum frame.


I wouldn't use *GOOF-OFF*...it might be too strong. *GOO-GONE*, however, should not pose a problem.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

RC28 said:


> I wouldn't use *GOOF-OFF*...it might be too strong. *GOO-GONE*, however, should not pose a problem.


I thought they were the same thing?


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Jul 25, 2005)

Eucalyptus Oil is good for adhesive residue once you've pulled off the offending sticker.

I always laugh at the "Proudly Sold and Serviced by <insert bike shop details>". Sold, yeah, but serviced by... me dammit.

Grumps


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

RRRoubaix said:


> I thought they were the same thing?


They're not. *Goo-Gone* is citrus based and much, much milder than *Goof-Off *which is mostly Hexane. I use Goof-Off to completely remove tubular glue from my rims but Goo-Gone to remove the stray glue in the braking surface AND glue residue from frame stickers, car tags, etc.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Mineral spirits or WD 40, also kerosene will work fine. Cut a peice of rag slighly larger than the sticker and soak it with one of the above. After letting it sit on the spot for 5 or 10 minutes it will come right off.


----------



## Mel Erickson (Feb 3, 2004)

Goof off can harm paint. It's actually recommended for removal of dried latex paint. Goo Gone is safe but it's not really citrus based. Citrus is used mainly to give it a nicer smell and is less than 10% of the product. It's mainly petroleum distillate.


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

Mel Erickson said:


> Goof off can harm paint. It's actually recommended for removal of dried latex paint.


True. Also recommended , as I've posted in another thread, by Zipp for removal of glue from their rims (Goof-Off or similar latex paint removers).




Mel Erickson said:


> Citrus is used mainly to give it a nicer smell and is less than 10% of the product. It's mainly petroleum distillate.


At the time I posted I hadn't looked up the MSDS for Goo-Gone or looked at the actual distribution of ingredients, but yes, you are correct.

I wanted more than anything to let the OP know that the recommendation to use Goof-Off for his particular need was inadequate. Goo-Gone is what he should be using.


----------

